# A little progress on the shop ...



## FOMOGO (Dec 11, 2020)

Getting the machine shop area ready for occupation. Finished prime/paint the walls/ceiling and got most of the metal wainscoting up. Next step is a 6" band of two layers of wood to hold the metal sheets in place, and for mounting electrical. The wood will also provide mounting for a 10" deep shelf around the perimeter of the room. Have my renter next door putting in an additional 6"of insulation in the attic for a total R- value of 57. When I was showing him how I wanted it installed, and after warning him to only stand on the truss chords, he managed to put his foot thru the ceiling so a little repair work needed there. Fortunately I already had all the sheet rock materials out for the ceiling area we had just insulated and rocked, so not too big a deal. He's been doing a good job since, and like most of us, some things just need to be learned the hard way. Cheers, Mike


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow, that looks great!  I'm a bad reader and rememberer so sorry if I missed critical related posts but what size?  Sub part of building or stand-alone?  Very cool!  You have some work ahead of you for sure!
thanks for posting those photos!  I like seeing that stuff.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks Rick, life has caused far to many delays on this project, but come hell or high water I will be finishing it up this winter. This will be the first time in 19 years that I haven't left for the winter. The wife is on the beach until late spring, and I'm " home alone " and making good progress for a change. "The Barn" is 2100 sf on the main floor, with additional loft space. The machine shop area is 14x20. you can get a better idea of the lay out here.  https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=265933&page=3   . Cheers, Mike


----------

